# What Is The FSB:DRAM Ratio?



## NinjaNife (Jun 14, 2010)

I am new to the OC stuff, and have noticed the FSB: DRAM ratio quite often, but haven't completely figured out what it is yet (I believe that it is how fast the CPU and RAM can talk to each other, lower being better, but I am not sure)...  I also have heard that a 1:1 is great (although hard to achieve), and 1:2 is pretty standard.   Can anyone explain it to me (in noob terms plz lol)?


*EDIT*

Also I looked on CPU-Z and my FSB: DRAM ratio is 2:6.  Is that good or bad?  If bad, how can I change it?  My system specs are below:

Processor: Intel i7-875K 2.9GHz (using MSI OC Genie, which is bringing it up to 3.7GHz)
Motherboard: MSI P55-GD80
Memory: G.SKILL PIS Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2010)

See this post of mine from another thread. It should be helpful:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1924389#post1924389


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh..  So I guess my memory is not running at the full 2000MHz then?  How would I get it to run that fast?  By raising the Bus Speed?  Or am I completely confused lol...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2010)

Set your memory to your highest divider available, then up your base clock (overclocking) until your memory reaches 2000MHz.

Search around for the Core i7 Overclocking Clubhouse (or something very similar to that) in the Clubhouse forum, and the guys there will be able to give you some more help.


----------

